# Carlsbad studio reservation needed 10/25-10/29



## hmcavoy46 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looking for a studio in Carlsbad, preferably HGVC Marbrisba for the dates of 10/25-10/29.  I am a HGVC member, but I am out of points and my parents would like to come with us.

Please email me at heath46@yahoo.com


----------

